# Call of Duty: Ghosts Squads mode teased



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Call of Duty: Ghosts Squads mode teased*

Call of Duty: Ghosts may have a new mode called Squads, if this short tease from a senior Infinity Ward staffer is to be believed.










Executive producer Mark Rubin posted the short video below on Twitter, noting blandly that it’s the first video he’s taken on his new phone.

The video shows a rotating globe before panning to one side to very briefly show a menu labelled “Squads”.

The look of the menu is similar to that seen in past Call of Duty games, and matches what little we’ve seen of Call of Duty: Ghosts’s aesthetics so far.

The potential new mode is particularly interesting because Infinity Ward has confirmed but is yet to detail a co-op mode for the new shooter, although it’s become something of an expectation for the series. Squads may replace Spec Ops, which has been dropped.

We’re expecting Activision to lift the lid on Ghosts’ co-op mode in mid-August, making this tease remarkably well-timed.

Call of Duty: Ghosts is coming to PC, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Wii U, Xbox 360 and Xbox One. It’s expected in November, although next-gen versions may trail a little depending on when the new hardware launches.



Source: VG24/7


----------

